# Any recommendations for dog grooming at home



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Hachi has a thick coat and fine hair. I brush and comb him first but the fur clogs the blades to easily on one pass. His fur is not to long at thyis point as he was groomed professional about a month ago..I have heard the Andes machine is a better choice...any suggestions. Thanks, Senyma


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What blade are you using. are you bathing and blowdrying the coat before you try to clip.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, he was washed and blown dry yesterday...and brushed daily...the Oster blade used today was a #2 clip on. However, the blade clogs without any clip-ons after just two passes. Thanks
Senyma


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Can you give me the exact make of your clippers, it may be they cheep ones that are aimed at pet owners who have a bash at clipping their dogs then give up. 

Does you clipper have interchangeable blades, does it come with plasticky comb attachments. 

How much did they cost you, if they were like £60 you probably have the pet trimmers and you need proper clippers for proper grooming. All clipper brands have a cheep end home groomer kit which is not worth the money. 


When using clippers don't force them, just let them cut at there own pace. I would still say you coat isn't prepped right as the blade should cut no problem. 

What number of blade, a guard will only work on a 10#,30# or 40# blade. Without a guard you really don't want to go any shorter than a 7#,4#or5#

What length are you looking at.


Check out this video it's very helpful for cockapoo grooming. 


http://youtu.be/yQ7EI5w80VQ


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the video very informative....from the video it looks like my cutting teeth are too short and I will have to look for more professional model...my Oster cost $40....with plastic attachements...thanks again so much for the video link...I will review it over again...Hachi has the same coat...only smaller in size..Senyma


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah the ones from petsmart or wilco just wont do. you need to look at professional grooming sites find the moddle you like then shop aroind for the best price. 

they will generaly come with a 10# blade which would do well under a comb attachment. But there are longer and shorter blades aswell. depending on the length of coat you want left. i like my gils quite short so stick with eather a 5# for longer or a 7# for shorter. the gigher the number the shorter the cut. but its always better to start off with a comb attachment over a 10# always work from the longers attachment down till you find a length you like. 

whal have had mettle comb attachments out longer but andis have resently released a set aswell.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advise...will do


----------

